# stolen meter



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

my fluke DMM was recently stolen from me and i was wondering if someone can tell me how to check continuity with a wiggy ( or can you )


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

You can't.
Time to get a Vol-Con.

When you do replace the Fluke you won't use it as much.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i did not think i could - thanks - losing the fluke dmm did piss me off but after i bought the solenoid tester i had learned to not trust the fluke as much


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

I've used the Ideal voltage tester for ages. It has an integral continuity LED.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Fluke T+Pro the best tester that fits in a small pocket.

Volts, ohms, continuity, phase rotation, flashlight,digital display, no ghost voltage readings, in the palm of your hand. It's like a wiggy on steroids.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

nolabama said:


> i did not think i could - thanks - losing the fluke dmm did piss me off but after i bought the solenoid tester i had learned to not trust the fluke as much


Explain why? Other than the high impedance of a standard DMM being a problem with stray voltage. You should be able to do the same things with a DMM as you do with a solenoid tester and more.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Found a T-1000 on top of a walkin coller/frezzer one time.Best meter I've ever had.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

why? trust i guess would be the biggest issue - and thanks random sounds the T+Pro is a winner


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That T+Pro is nice, but it doesn't do amps. What good is a meter if it doesn't do amps? Do you really want to have to carry around 2 meters?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

nolabama said:


> why? trust i guess would be the biggest issue - and thanks random sounds the T+Pro is a winner


Trust?? You don't trust the meter's results??


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> That T+Pro is nice, but it doesn't do amps. What good is a meter if it doesn't do amps? Do you really want to have to carry around 2 meters?


Depending on what type of work they do, some carry a lot more than just two meters/testers!

Maybe what's needed is a RMS clamp meter like a Fluke 300 Series that has a selectable high/low impedance or T5 like that has a low impedance option.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nolabama said:


> my fluke DMM was recently stolen from me and i was wondering if someone can tell me how to check continuity with a wiggy ( or can you )


some of those testers have a continuity function but the classic solenoid tester does not have that. some of the ideal testers have it


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I still have a Simpson 260. I love that meter, especially when looking for small changes in voltage while troubleshooting. It really throws the young crowd for a loop when i break that out. It's amazing how many people do not know how to read/use a Simpson.


----------

